# my stuff



## Ice Cold (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure none of you know me, as I'm real new, but I do GFX in my spare time.  Here is some of my stuff, well my 2 best anyway..


----------



## dice (Feb 26, 2008)

I like, I like alot


----------



## JPH (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I like, I like alot



Heh, they're strange. But I like them too.

I'm sure Ducky would like to have you help out in the Signature Making Company.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

Good stuff man.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

That's crazy man.


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you could making some wallpapers for us here ..


----------

